# Serious ice Porn for Ya



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Saw this over on Reddit reddit this morning. Pretty crazy!

https://www.reddit.com/r/Fishing/comments/ari43d/truck_breaks_through_the_ice_crazy_owner_goes/


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Costly mistake


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

1more said:


> Costly mistake


He must have gone back after what Booze he hadn't already drank!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

STUPIDITY has no "Bumper Guards"


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

He is lucky he didn't get someone else killed. That was stupid. Just plain stupid.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard of placing weighted pine trees on the ice to make brushpiles , but that's taking it a little far


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Where was this at again?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Get those cords, should hold fish this season.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone that stupid will probably concoct a story for his insurance company, something like this;

"My truck was stolen and I followed it and it was driven out on the ice and sunk I wasn't able to catch the thief as he was too big.""


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know about this guys insurance but mine does cover driving on ice . I checked a few years ago before driving out onto Lake Hubbard Mi.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Yep just takes a phone call.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

How many inches of ice you need to drive a truck on ice?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I had 16 - 20 " in Mi when I did it but I know they drive on much less than I had


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Does anyone know what state that was? Michigan, Minnesota, Wisconsin? Just curious. Guy had to be drunk-nobody that stupid is there?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

It was Michigan. Lake Huron


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

hailtothethief said:


> How many inches of ice you need to drive a truck on ice?


I've heard 8" will support a vehicle...don't know though...and I'll be damned if I try...


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Just goes to show that you can't fix stupid!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would never intentionally drive a truck on anything less than 10" of good ice. but some yrs back I went over a hill that the road ended in a lake. I got stuck and while trying to get out I ended up sliding out on the ice. after some time and effort I ended up backing farther out on the snow covered ice to get up some speed to get back up the hill. after getting my f250 full size truck up the hill I drilled a hole in the ice to just see how thick it was. there was only about 4" of solid ice. had I knew what I know now I would never have went so far out on the ice. I would have left the truck at the edge and called a wrecker to pull me back up the hill.
sherman


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

If you own a boat wait for the ice to melt,be smart and live.If you really like ice fishing go north,Wisconsin,Michigan,Minnesota,etc...Got on Lake Erie a few years ago crossed a little crack came back 3 feet wide,never again,saw a jeep go in at shore.Get a boat find a friend with a boat its safer and a lot of fun.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

I drove to PIB and back, the ride back was a little more interesting with the wind blowing all day


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

All sports have a certain amount of dangers built into them.It depends on you on how far you want to push it.Ice fishing can be as safe as you want it to be just like fishing in 6 footers in a small craft.It's all under your control. IMO


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

hailtothethief said:


> How many inches of ice you need to drive a truck on ice?


The water would have to be frozen all the way to the bottom of the lake for me.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Man, that head bounce on the ice messed that guy up. He got even more stupid after the slip. Concussed I bet. He’s really a lucky guy, I thought he was going under. He owes that guy big time.


----------

